# Airfix's new P-40



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent new P-40B kit from Airfix that I didn't do justice to:

Curtiss P-40B Warhawk










Great engineering and excellent fit throughout. The decals were too thick and stiff for my taste, and I had trouble with them.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

You did a fine job on a great kit!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Agreed! You did a nice job.
That new Airfix kit is great and I have started on mine a little bit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great. Are those the PH markings? If so you got the metal prop right but the yellow tips were added post 1941


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Lovely work. I've been noticing the Airfix decals have been getting thick, at least in part on the sheet. Letting seems fine but dayglo strips and insignia are thicker and less flexible. Mainly on the Jet Provost kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yep, it's the markings of George Welch's at Pearl Harbor.

Dammit, and I hate painting the yellow tips! :lol: Oh well, I vas only following zee inztrukshuns!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnP do the insignias go on both wings at that stage of the war (not just left wing)?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always thought it was 6-positions at the time, but again, the instructions showed it this way. I admit I was too lazy to look it up - I was trying to get that one last model built for 2016.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The insignia are correct for late 1941 - top left wing and bottom right wing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Whew!


----------

